# My Christmas present



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

Better late than never...lol


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh my goodness they are beautiful... what breed??? sorry


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

They are Ancients


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What lovely Christmas presents and so cute!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

They are absolutely ADORABLE, Wolverine!!

And I agree, the "late" IS better!!

We wish you and them ALL OUR VERY BEST!

Do keep us updated!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi/Mr. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Cuuuuuuuute!


----------



## kbbigman (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey Wolverine I wouldn't mind late Xmas prezzies if that's what you get! Best of luck with them they look full of charachter!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Cute birds, good luck, keep us posted please


----------



## starlinglover95 (May 6, 2009)

sooo beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Djole (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

sweet birds! they kind of slapped me in the face so bright and rich looking!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Lovely, lovely birds!!


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks all, now I can't wait for babies


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

Beautiful birds!


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

Man, those are some _nice_ presents


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

wolverine: What kind of bird is that Buda-blue in your pictures--different looking--
And those 4 birds you got as a present are really pretty--I got one of those--only its all black and no feathers on its feet---think it is a tumbler but not sure..c.hert


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

That is a short face budapest tumbler, a dark beak bluebar. The others are Ancients. C.hert do you have a pic of that bird? maybe some one here can tell you what breed it is. As far as I know all Ancient have grouse muffs.


----------



## jandkds (Aug 25, 2009)

So beautiful! Very regal looking!


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I want to take some pictures of my birds and loft and I am going to borrow a camera digital from my friend and see if it will work on my computer--never did that before--and people might have to walk me through it either from here or you people but I don't have time this time period but I hope to eventually get pictures for you all..That bird is really different looking--goofy kind of and I really like it..Thanks for sharing you pictures.. c.hert


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

They are very cute. Are the darker ones the females? I can't wait to see baby pictures either. min


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

Mindy said:


> They are very cute. Are the darker ones the females? I can't wait to see baby pictures either. min


No there is a cock and hen of each color, reds and yellows.


----------

